# How the best players practice - a study



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The article is about piano but the principles should apply. 

http://www.creativitypost.com/psychology/8_things_top_practicers_do_differently


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Great article. I've read similar. Despite knowing all of the best practices, I still find myself just noodling. However, I am consciously trying to change that.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, great article. And, as in life, the problem isn't not knowing what I should be doing...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The reality is: we practice when we have to so we can continue to fool our fans.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

How the best players practice?
Most likely not the same way I did when I started.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great article. Part of my problem is trying to "get up to speed" to fast, then making the same damned mistake. Because there are so many guitarists that can just shred effortlesly, it took me a number of years to realize that I'm just not going to be a shredder. But when there is a faster passage involved, I too got in the habit of slowing it down.

Kinda tough with a metronome though. I only use one once I get those tough ones down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

'We are what we repeatedly do.
Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit'

aristotle


----------

